# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  ...Откровенные декольте плохо влияют на здоровье мужчин.

## Irina

*Услышал гипотезу - якобы откровенные наряды женщин плохо действуют на сексуальное здоровье мужчин, вплоть до рака простаты. Неужели это правда?*
Л. Котов, Пермь

Отвечает Леонид Китаев-Смык, академик Всемирной экологической академии:

- Призывные наряды слабого пола действительно пагубно отражаются на здоровье мужчин. Глубокие декольте, обтягивающие джинсы, голые животы   европейский мужчина может видеть до 200 раз в день. Каждый раз он возбуждается, но удовлетворить своё возбуждение по понятным причинам не может. Такое подавление сексуальных механизмов сначала ведёт к уменьшению потенции, затем - к аденоме простаты и в конце концов к раку простаты. Эту мою гипотезу подтвердили недавние исследования учёных США. 

Каждый третий американец и европеец жалуется на проблемы потенции или предстательной железы. Иначе обстоят дела на мусульманском Востоке - здесь показатели рака простаты самые низкие в мире. Тамошние  женщины кутаются в халаты и, в отличие от европеек и американок, не «роют мужчинам могилу»  короткими юбками.


 Гуляя смело в маечке одной,
Не думай, что кругом одни кастраты.
Сними же всё и сжалься надо мной!
Спаси от онкологии простаты!

----------


## Akasey

Думаю наряды действуют только на желание завоевать ту, или иную женщину.

----------


## vova230

Думаю проблема возникает только у сексуально-озабоченных индивидумов. А нормальный человек не будет возбуждаться от глубокого декольте без причины.
Если бы это было не так, то нудисты все поголовно померли бы от аденомы простаты. Однако этого не происходит.

----------

